# TT Individual Drive Mode - no suspension setting?



## dadgad (Jul 31, 2019)

HI there,
I have recently acquired a 2017 model TT which I like a lot. I've been reading through the 300+ pages of the manual and found the pages on Drive mode. I can see what happens when I change from comfort to dynamic etc, but the manual also mentions 'Individual mode' where you can have a quiet engine noise with dynamic acceleration etc. What puzzles me is that the manual shows that you can set the suspension into different softness (comfort etc) when setting up individual mode. However, when I set up individual mode on my car there is no setting for suspension - it doesn't appear in the list of options to set. Is this function only available on cars with magnetic suspension, or do I have a fault?

Does this also mean that when I change the pre-set drive modes (from comfort to dynamic etc) that the suspension won't change? I've seen references to how well the suspension softens in the comfort mode (e.g. on Jeremy Clarkson's grudgingly enthusiastic review of the TT) but I don't feel a lot of difference between the modes in that respect.

Thanks for any comments/advice!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

suspensions setting can be changed only if you have magnetic ride


----------



## dadgad (Jul 31, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> suspensions setting can be changed only if you have magnetic ride


So the 'comfort mode' is a bit of a misnomer if you don't have magnetic ride...


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

dadgad said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > suspensions setting can be changed only if you have magnetic ride
> ...


No No Sir, you get lighter steering and a quieter fake exhaust noise


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

So, you buy a car and don't know what options it has fitted, sorry but really... :lol:


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Mark Pred said:


> So, you buy a car and don't know what options it has fitted, sorry but really... :lol:


Perhaps a touch harsh?


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

dadgad said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > suspensions setting can be changed only if you have magnetic ride
> ...


Basically, yes. Audi use the term 'comfort' fairly loosely in this context!
Without mag ride the car has no way of dynamically adjusting the dampers so suspension control is out of the question.
As you have discovered, the manual is very vague on the question of drive modes.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

I will just say, that I saw zero difference between comfort and auto on my non-mag ride tt.
However, ironically, the most comfortable setting for me was "efficiency mode".
Everything is quiet, toned down, and the start stop is more aggressive. Meaning I dont feel any vibrations or sound while in long traffic.
Plus the coasting mode is so nice on my feet.
Plus you save a penny or two while being relaxed


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Jannerman said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > So, you buy a car and don't know what options it has fitted, sorry but really... :lol:
> ...


Not really... Like how do you read the whole manual but not get the "if so equipped" part. lol


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Wouldn't it be a really nice experience for someone new to post on a forum and not not be mocked... sometimes I wonder why anyone new would ever bother :twisted:


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Jannerman said:


> Wouldn't it be a really nice experience for someone new to post on a forum and not not be mocked... sometimes I wonder why anyone new would ever bother :twisted:


No ridicule of the OP intended. 
Just a little dig Audi's attitude towards customers. Sell the features of a car to you even though you don't get the full monty unless you cough up extra.
The lovely virtual cockpit display that needs the optional extra sat nav to get the best from it springs to mind.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Please be assured, my comments weren't aimed at you or any others offering help or insight to the OP, I applaud you and them for the friendly and welcoming nature of your posts


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

captainhero17 said:


> I will just say, that I saw zero difference between comfort and auto on my non-mag ride tt.
> However, ironically, the most comfortable setting for me was "efficiency mode".
> Everything is quiet, toned down, and the start stop is more aggressive. Meaning I dont feel any vibrations or sound while in long traffic.
> Plus the coasting mode is so nice on my feet.
> Plus you save a penny or two while being relaxed


I agree with this 100% at first I thought it must be better in Dynamic mode all the time but "efficiency" has turned out to be much better for my daily driving.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Never even tried efficiency just tend to like the firm steering of the dynamic.


----------



## dadgad (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi folks,
OP here. Thats for all the comments which have been interesting. I haven't been scared off, I just went on a road trip without taking a note of my forum log-in details! I am increasingly pleased with the car, which has just taken me from Scotland to Devon and back via circuitous routes, but am I right in feeling that Audi have been just a touch sneaky over the suspension issue? The magnetic ride is quite a rare feature on a standard TT, but both the dealer test car and the TT provided for the Clarkson review for the Sunday Times had it (https://www.driving.co.uk/car-reviews/t ... line-2015/).

I've overcome most of my ride issues by a) not driving it on my local potholed city roads and b) going down to 18 wheels at the right tyre pressure, but I did like the idea of changing the suspension setting...


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Basscube said:


> Never even tried efficiency just tend to like the firm steering of the dynamic.


You're spot on - the steering feels awful in E' mode, combined with the coasting and the fact that you can get better mpg by setting the car up in Individual... makes me wonder just how dumb some people if they drive around in that mode all day long. It's like here's a button I can press that will make my car drive like a turd [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

dadgad said:


> Hi folks,
> OP here. Thats for all the comments which have been interesting. I haven't been scared off, I just went on a road trip without taking a note of my forum log-in details! I am increasingly pleased with the car, which has just taken me from Scotland to Devon and back via circuitous routes, but am I right in feeling that Audi have been just a touch sneaky over the suspension issue? The magnetic ride is quite a rare feature on a standard TT, but both the dealer test car and the TT provided for the Clarkson review for the Sunday Times had it (https://www.driving.co.uk/car-reviews/t ... line-2015/).
> 
> I've overcome most of my ride issues by a) not driving it on my local potholed city roads and b) going down to 18 wheels at the right tyre pressure, but I did like the idea of changing the suspension setting...


I re-read that Clarkson review (of a 2015 TFSI Quattro S line) and he didn't specifically mention the suspension once. 
As far as I understand it, the mag ride isn't (or at least wasn't) even an option on a 'standard' TT?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes, it is


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Mark Pred said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> > Never even tried efficiency just tend to like the firm steering of the dynamic.
> ...


Get stuck in traffic where your commute is 1.30hr to just make 7 miles journey. You will see soon enough how trivial things like: steering, exhaust note and throttle response are. :lol: :lol: 
In situations like that I hope that my next car has that bumper to bumper self drive. I can get a lot of sleeping instead.

p.s- not that I dont believe it. But what are your settings in "individual mode" where you made it so that you actually do better than in Efficiency mode? Maybe I give it a try if its so good


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have "traffic jam assist", its not fully hands off. depending on how long the car has stood still you may need to press the gas for it to follow the car infront. An icon is displayed or disappears from the head-up display when the activation status changes.

Works well in most traffic, but gap left can be biggish, only BMW drivers or dickheads in golfs will try to squeeze in.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Toshiba, no system will ever be able to predict and prevent them in doing their usual scumbag thing. Haha


----------



## dadgad (Jul 31, 2019)

Blade Runner said:


> dadgad said:
> 
> 
> > Hi folks,
> ...


What he says is that while on most cars the 'button that changes how the car feels' is 'pointless', on the TT comfort mode is 'just that'. So the implication that I understood is that mode changes the suspension on a standard TT, which of course it doesn't. Could be my reading comprehension of course...


----------



## dadgad (Jul 31, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> yes, it is


Its not something that is easily found when looking through Audi's 'Approved used car finder' - is it part of one of their comfort packages etc?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

as said, on TT is an option; but can be found quite often on TT with _competition _pack (aka BE for UK market, I guess)


----------

